# MAC Mocha blush on NC-50 skintone??++



## BrownEy3d (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but I am curious about MAC Mocha...after searching the net and various forums, I see that a lot of fair-skinned ladies or those in the NC-30-NC-40'ish range wear and like this color.

Would MAC Mocha blush be too light a color for a dark-skinned girl like me? Please share your insight/opinions!


----------

